# That Movie Game *returns*



## slim6y (Oct 22, 2007)

I recall earlier this year we had a movie line game - where you could write a line from a movie (avoiding swearing therefore avoiding infractions) and people would guess as to what movie it was from.

So for example:

What movie is this from:

"Get your fingers out of my man's nose!"

The correct answerer get to write the next line and so on 

Will play till bored...


----------



## Lucas (Oct 22, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 22, 2007)

how about ----->

"you scratched my cd!" "you picked it up in clear daylight and you scratched it!!"


----------



## slim6y (Oct 22, 2007)

Ummm follow the rules - geez... you rule breakers - you have to answer the first one first... then you get the prize of asking the next one herpsrule...

It stands as:

"Get your fingers out of my man's nose"


----------



## Lucas (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't know.........Sounds like something Guy Ritchie would write though. I can almost hear the c o c k n e y accent.


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 22, 2007)

ummmmmmmm its arrrrrrrr errrrr ummm...


i give up


----------



## Trouble (Oct 22, 2007)

Come on thats no fare, I'v never heard it


----------



## slim6y (Oct 22, 2007)

haha... (maybe try google???)


----------



## slim6y (Oct 22, 2007)

Can give you a hint (Cohen Bros)


----------



## Australis (Oct 22, 2007)

herpsrule said:


> how about ----->
> 
> "you scratched my cd!" "you picked it up in clear daylight and you scratched it!!"



The Ringer

Or Ringin.. something like that.. .god that was a funny movie,.


----------



## firedragon (Oct 22, 2007)

any hints


----------



## slim6y (Oct 22, 2007)

I did firedragon - Cohen Bros....


----------



## Lucas (Oct 22, 2007)

pass...O brother, where art thou was a ripper of a flick though.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 22, 2007)

There's bound to be a taker - come on all you Cohen Bros fans...


----------



## Earthling (Oct 22, 2007)

Debbie Does Dallass #232.54 ?


----------



## firedragon (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry i was typing didnt see it, Blood simple, fargo, raising arizona, millers crossing, O brother where art thou, the hudsucker proxy, the man who wasn't there, the big lebowski, barton fink, intolerable crulity, the lady killers, no country for old men. I think this is cheating but it might ring a bell for someone


----------



## slim6y (Oct 22, 2007)

You got it Firedragon - one of the last few you mentioned...


----------



## Lucas (Oct 22, 2007)

probably intolerable cruelty


----------



## slim6y (Oct 22, 2007)

Probably not Lucas


----------



## firedragon (Oct 22, 2007)

Just looked it up i think it was the lady killers


----------



## Lucas (Oct 22, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Probably not Lucas



I didn't claim to have said said quote:lol:


----------



## slim6y (Oct 22, 2007)

Firedragon GETS it!

Well done.. now it's your turn FD


----------



## firedragon (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok.... "Imortality seems like a good idea, until you realise you're going to spend it alone"


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 22, 2007)

Queen of the Damned


----------



## firedragon (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes you got it swingonthespiral......your turn


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 22, 2007)

YAY....

'But I like the cookie'


----------



## coxy (Oct 22, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> YAY....
> 
> 'But I like the cookie'


Over the hedge  
im still a kid


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 22, 2007)

hehehehe I watched that movie last night..... its always funny 

Your turn Coxy.....

This is gonna be a good way to waste the arvo!!!


----------



## coxy (Oct 22, 2007)

An easy one but can't stop randomly screaming it out at work haha.

"[SIZE=-1]MA! THE *MEATLOAF*!"[/SIZE]


----------



## Dodie (Oct 22, 2007)

The wedding crashers


----------



## coxy (Oct 22, 2007)

Dodie said:


> The wedding crashers


Ahh too easy. your turn Dodie


----------



## Dodie (Oct 22, 2007)

"Dorks. They look like a couple of dorks"


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 22, 2007)

Too easy Pulp Fiction.... i think :lol:


----------



## Dodie (Oct 22, 2007)

Sure is


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 22, 2007)

Okies....

this line always cracks me up for some stupid reason....

'The sign on the back of the truck said Critters of Hollywood you dumb .........'


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 22, 2007)

Jay and Silent Bob strike back


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 22, 2007)

Bingo.... your turn


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 22, 2007)

[SIZE=-1]"It's not easy having a good time... *even smiling makes my face ache*..."[/SIZE]


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 22, 2007)

Willy Wonka.... ermmm.... don't know which one.... bugger.....


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 22, 2007)

Nope apparently im a retard according to my work mates.... :lol:

I know now but I can't say cos it's the work of awesome Stew in the office next to me :lol:


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 22, 2007)

The Rocky Horror Picture Show.

Next:
'It's part of a trilogy, a musical trilogy I'm working on in D minor which is the saddest of all keys, I find. People weep instantly when they hear it, and I don't know why'


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 22, 2007)

Spinal Tap.... hoping i'm not a retard this time.....


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 22, 2007)

Ya, This is Spinal Tap ^_^


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm gonna run out of posts soon....

*singing*..... 'We are men, manly men....'


----------



## luke.r.s (Oct 22, 2007)

robin hood men in tights, good old mel brooks film


----------



## luke.r.s (Oct 22, 2007)

ok next round " i Love Lamp"


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 22, 2007)

Anchorman :lol:

I'm out of quotes someone have another go....


----------



## Jen (Oct 22, 2007)

bing check please, price check on prune juice bob, price check on prune juice


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 22, 2007)

Fern Gully!!!!

Im sooo on fire.....


----------



## luke.r.s (Oct 22, 2007)

danm im having trouble thinking of them, umm " they say it was created from four perfect drops falling into the ocean from a samari sword, i say it was created by a hanful of men"


----------



## luke.r.s (Oct 22, 2007)

haha fern gully is my favourite catoon movie


----------



## Jen (Oct 22, 2007)

lol, got it in one!


----------



## Love_snakes (Oct 22, 2007)

no idea...i'm guessing that line was from an old film?one that was made before i was born?lol


----------



## coxy (Oct 22, 2007)

luke.r.s said:


> danm im having trouble thinking of them, umm " they say it was created from four perfect drops falling into the ocean from a samari sword, i say it was created by a hanful of men"



[SIZE=-1]The last samurai[/SIZE]
Good movie


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 22, 2007)

What a fantastic game ....


----------



## Trouble (Oct 22, 2007)

OOH OOH I've got 1....Can I go??? PLEEEAAASSSE????


----------



## coxy (Oct 22, 2007)

Ill assume my last answer is right and go again.
"What about it, pretzel man? Whats your story?"


----------



## Jen (Oct 22, 2007)

The usual suspects


----------



## coxy (Oct 22, 2007)

Jen said:


> The usual suspects


Bah mine are too easy.


----------



## Jen (Oct 22, 2007)

My turn, yay "Hello Lady" (Yelled)


----------



## Jen (Oct 22, 2007)

no one?


----------



## Trouble (Oct 22, 2007)

Nope can't think of it.
Can we have a clue??? PLEASE


----------



## Dodie (Oct 22, 2007)

The Princess Bride?


----------



## Fennwick (Oct 22, 2007)

i googled it and came up with The Princess Bride. is that right?


----------



## Fennwick (Oct 22, 2007)

ah bugger - too slow. it's your turn Dodie.


----------



## Jen (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry, yes, the Princess Bride, go Dodie


----------



## scorps (Oct 22, 2007)

go dodie


----------



## scorps (Oct 22, 2007)

is thier a rule like if the person takes to long i can take thier place


----------



## Trouble (Oct 22, 2007)

No I think the rule is, if they take too long I get to take their place LOL


----------



## scorps (Oct 22, 2007)

slim6y said:


> I recall earlier this year we had a movie line game - where you could write a line from a movie (avoiding swearing therefore avoiding infractions) and people would guess as to what movie it was from.
> 
> So for example:
> 
> ...



see slimy specifically said i could


----------



## Trouble (Oct 22, 2007)

scorps said:


> see slimy specifically said i could


 
HAHAHA UR DREAMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Leigh (Oct 22, 2007)

hurry up, this game is getting interesting, i walked off for an hour or two and its taken off. whose next?


----------



## Dodie (Oct 22, 2007)

"Too weird to live, and too rare to die"


----------



## scorps (Oct 22, 2007)

me  
''The world will know that free men stood against a tyrant, that few stood against many, and that before this battle is over, even a god-king can bleed. ''


----------



## scorps (Oct 22, 2007)

fear and laothing in las vegas ok now guess myne


----------



## firedragon (Oct 22, 2007)

just guessing Chronicales of riddick?


----------



## scorps (Oct 22, 2007)

nope keep guesing


----------



## firedragon (Oct 22, 2007)

The scorpian king?


----------



## scorps (Oct 22, 2007)

nope  this is fun


----------



## Leigh (Oct 22, 2007)

400


----------



## Leigh (Oct 22, 2007)

the new 400, not the original 400 spartans, the old one is boring as paint on a wall...


----------



## firedragon (Oct 22, 2007)

you may mean 300 leigh, i think or is there another i havent heard of


----------



## Leigh (Oct 22, 2007)

probly 300, i hardly remember. you know what, it would be 300, 300 spartans etc. how embarassment


----------



## scorps (Oct 22, 2007)

firedragon wins


----------



## Leigh (Oct 22, 2007)

haha, ah well, my stupid mistake, your turn fair and square firedragon


----------



## slim6y (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm back and ready to play - just for a short while... and scorps... you're not cool dude


----------



## firedragon (Oct 22, 2007)

this one is from 2 movies that i know of "Mother is god in the eyes of a child" either answer will get it


----------



## scorps (Oct 22, 2007)

:O your not ether


----------



## slim6y (Oct 22, 2007)

is that silent hill?


----------



## scorps (Oct 22, 2007)

silent hill


----------



## scorps (Oct 22, 2007)

damn you beat me


----------



## slim6y (Oct 22, 2007)

that's because I am cool scorps and you are not  haha... that'll teach you for making up rules - yeah.. i'm watching you... always watching you...


----------



## firedragon (Oct 22, 2007)

slim6y said:


> is that silent hill?


 
yes the other is The Crow.


----------



## scorps (Oct 22, 2007)

the crows the best movie watcxhed no 4 last ngith any way your turn smiley ad im cooler


----------



## slim6y (Oct 22, 2007)

"Are you alright?"

"Yes, I just bit into a pepper."

"is that? Are you? Watching Oprah?"


----------



## Dodie (Oct 22, 2007)

Ocean's 13


----------



## slim6y (Oct 22, 2007)

Dodie is on FIRE!!! BINGO!!!


----------



## Dodie (Oct 22, 2007)

"Any attempt to cheat, especially with my wife, who is a dirty, dirty, tramp, and I am just gonna snap"


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 22, 2007)

Go Dodie


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 22, 2007)

oops


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 22, 2007)

billy madison 
easy as hell


----------



## slim6y (Oct 22, 2007)

Billy madison?


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 22, 2007)

billi madison?


----------



## slim6y (Oct 22, 2007)

beardy you got it!


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 22, 2007)

i knew that without google, watched it last night!
my turn:
" no Harry, daddy needs that to live"(i think that's it)
Easy as, If this aint answered in like- 2 minutes, then well, thats just bad
LOL



Dylan


----------



## scorps (Oct 22, 2007)

this is hard (in other words gogle come up wit notings)


----------



## Leigh (Oct 22, 2007)

are you sure thats it?


----------



## scorps (Oct 22, 2007)

sounds like somtings off simpsons or futurama


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 22, 2007)

scorps u got it Simpsons movie! so ur kinda right, good enough for me. And, yea leigh, im pretty sure that is, its just not that popular.





Dylan


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 22, 2007)

Your turn Scorps



Dylan


----------



## Jen (Oct 22, 2007)

c'mon, i've got a great one but i need to win one to say it


----------



## Jen (Oct 22, 2007)

ok, 30 minute time limit. 
"that be cat, cat be dead"


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 22, 2007)

If slimy dont get cut at me, You have scorps turn Jen.



Dylan


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 22, 2007)

Jen no idea, gotta say garfield. Sure im like 99.9% wrong
LOL



Dylan


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 22, 2007)

Bad Boy Bubby!!!!


----------



## Leigh (Oct 22, 2007)

ill hazard a guess at a show about cats? a hint perhaps?


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 22, 2007)

Oskorei said:


> Bad Boy Bubby!!!!


beat me to it!


----------



## Jen (Oct 22, 2007)

Snap!!! I didn't think anyone would get that!


----------



## Leigh (Oct 22, 2007)

woops, i spoke to soon.


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 22, 2007)

i love that movie!

them small T... them not angle T...

hehehe

ok my turn.... let see who likes the classic movies

"What is the use of worrying about your beard when your head is about to be taken?"


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 22, 2007)

seven samuri


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 22, 2007)

BULL.......!

yeah hahahaah


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 22, 2007)

okay, my turn!!!

Now this top line translates into, "Pharoah gobbles donkey goobers," and the bottom line, "Cleopatra does the nasty."


----------



## Leigh (Oct 22, 2007)

life of brian? wild guess, really.


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 22, 2007)

Leigh said:


> life of brian? wild guess, really.




Thats a big fat "wrong"


----------



## Leigh (Oct 22, 2007)

aw.


----------



## Jen (Oct 22, 2007)

gladiator


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 22, 2007)

Jen said:


> gladiator



nope!


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 22, 2007)

come on guys, i need to head off soon.


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 22, 2007)

Hint!!! This films about Elvis................

(it doesn't star Elvis)

I can't make it anymore obvious!


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 22, 2007)

Bubba Ho-Tep

One of my favourite films of all time..


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 22, 2007)

BINGO! Never thought it was gunna go


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok everyone here's the next one....

"I love hitmen. No matter what you do to them, you don't feel bad"


----------



## Brock Lobster (Oct 22, 2007)

i know this! but im not saying as i need to go


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 22, 2007)

*sigh* Clueless!!!
Chanty, i was going to say, only 2 more posts till 1000, congratz!!!



Dylan


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 22, 2007)

C'mon everyone it's not that hard!!  And you be quiet Brock... And yep beardy boy - close to four figures...


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 22, 2007)

sin city


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 22, 2007)

10/10 for Matt...


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 22, 2007)

woo hoo!! only watched it again on the weekend! lol

so i get to make a line now?


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 22, 2007)

4 FIGURES!!! CONGRATZ CHANTY!!!





Dylan


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 22, 2007)

You surely do Matt


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 22, 2007)

" Native transportation.... a primitive land boat! Enter, Enter! "


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 22, 2007)

anyone? i wanna go to bed! someone guess it! lol


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 23, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> " Native transportation.... a primitive land boat! Enter, Enter! "





no one at all knows it??? its like the best movie of all time!


----------



## slim6y (Oct 23, 2007)

Clue? Other than the best movie ever


----------



## slim6y (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds mel brooks(ish) or maybe monty python(ish)??? Go with Blazing Saddles???


----------



## firedragon (Oct 23, 2007)

Matt your question must have been too hard everyone gave up LOL


----------



## beesagtig (Oct 23, 2007)

2001 a space odyssey?

total guess


----------



## slim6y (Oct 23, 2007)

haha... matt... come back.. we're now clutching at straws!


----------



## Magpie (Oct 23, 2007)

Hitch-hikers guide to the galaxy?


----------



## beesagtig (Oct 23, 2007)

Star Wars?

another total guess!


----------



## Duke (Oct 30, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> " Native transportation.... a primitive land boat! Enter, Enter! "




Masters of the Universe


----------



## slim6y (Oct 30, 2007)

So it's started again? Wheres MM? We need hints!

Ok - I'm going with Indinanna Jones and Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 30, 2007)

http://vaultofgavin.blogspot.com/


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 30, 2007)

Duke said:


> Masters of the Universe



bang on duke!!!!

good work!!! one of my favorite movies!!! hehehe if you havent seen it WATCH IT!

your turn!


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 30, 2007)

Masters of the universe hahah its so bad its good.... gotta love Dolph Lungren (sp?) also see the orignial Punisher movie. 500 times better then the new one


----------



## Jen (Oct 30, 2007)

next line Duke?


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 30, 2007)

LOL, it's started again, AWESOME DUDE!
LOL
Cheers





Dylan


----------



## lizard_lover (Oct 30, 2007)

hes off line


----------



## Jen (Oct 30, 2007)

so someone else start one


----------



## lizard_lover (Oct 30, 2007)

prepare for ludicrous speedhttp://www.damninteresting.com/?p=337


----------



## Jen (Oct 30, 2007)

spaceballs?


----------



## lizard_lover (Oct 30, 2007)

oww dam you got it its the best movie hay


----------



## Jen (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah, it rocks, ok, ummm
"Boots, toys, beer bottles, body parts, cocaine filled condoms, little baby alligators, *****, you wouldn't believe the stuff i've seen"


----------



## theduclos (Oct 30, 2007)

mimic?


----------



## Jen (Oct 30, 2007)

bingo!


----------



## theduclos (Oct 30, 2007)

shish kebab, shawshank redemption, chi car go!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 30, 2007)

Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 30, 2007)

Just cleaning out the old locker, she stinks like ass but I'll sure miss her... I guess you could say that about all my girls.....


----------



## slim6y (Oct 30, 2007)

super trooper


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 30, 2007)

you missed the 's' but i'll let that one slide..... go for it slim


----------



## slim6y (Oct 30, 2007)

haha

You lost both your parents?

That's a polite way of putting it, yah. Mum was raped and shot and uhhh... Dad was decapitated and hung from a hook in the barn. I was 9... boo-hoo right?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 30, 2007)

good movie!!!

blood diamond


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 30, 2007)

you cant be anally retentive if you dont have an anus...


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 30, 2007)

Dogma?


----------



## PhilK (Oct 30, 2007)

Bartleby said it.. but yes, Dogma


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 30, 2007)

Oskorei said:


> Dogma?



yup!


sorry phil you were beaten!


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 30, 2007)

ok hehe

"sometimes a Saint doesnt know that he is one"


----------



## PhilK (Oct 30, 2007)

It sounds almost painfully familiar... but I have _no_ idea. When someone answers right I'll be kicking myself!


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 30, 2007)

to be honest i will be surpirsed if anyone gets it... seen it in one of my movies i rewatched the other week... its liek the main quote form the movie yet i didnt find a single website with it linking the quote with the movie... so this should take a while hahahha


----------



## PhilK (Oct 30, 2007)

I think I've definitely heard it... It's tearing me apart. Hint?


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 30, 2007)

movie was written by one of the best horror (movie/book) writers in the world


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 30, 2007)

Stephen King?


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 30, 2007)

I have NOOO idea what movie it is.


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 30, 2007)

nope


----------



## PhilK (Oct 30, 2007)

Alfred Hitchcock?


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 30, 2007)

first name is Clive


----------



## firedragon (Oct 30, 2007)

clive barker saint sinner


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 30, 2007)

thats the one

good movie.


----------



## firedragon (Oct 30, 2007)

"Hi, yah there's something wrong with my friend, I think he took some nutmeg or something"


----------



## PhilK (Oct 30, 2007)

Idle Hands


----------



## firedragon (Oct 30, 2007)

yep classic movie, i was hoping it wasnt gonna be too easy, too many movie buffs


----------



## PhilK (Oct 30, 2007)

"... strangest damn things. They're man made."


----------



## lilmissrazz (Oct 30, 2007)

eraserhead


----------



## PhilK (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah. Weird movie.


----------



## lilmissrazz (Oct 30, 2007)

"You make Ghandi look like a used cars salesman"

easy one for ya's


----------



## PhilK (Oct 30, 2007)

Two weeks notice


----------



## PhilK (Oct 30, 2007)

"I think it'd be cool. You get to go from place to place saying things like 'that's not a knife, this is a knife"


----------



## Veredus (Oct 30, 2007)

Wolf Creek


----------



## Veredus (Oct 30, 2007)

"No man amongst you is fit to judge the mighty art that I have wrought"


----------



## PhilK (Oct 30, 2007)

From Hell

"He's a freak... he's the fastest kid alive..."


----------



## Veredus (Oct 30, 2007)

Superbad


----------



## Veredus (Oct 30, 2007)

"Who? Who is but the form following the function of what and what I am is a man in a mask"


----------



## Duke (Oct 30, 2007)

V for Vendetta

New quote coming soon...


*EDIT*

"[SIZE=-1]Worker bees can leave Even drones fly away The queen is their slave"[/SIZE]


----------



## firedragon (Oct 30, 2007)

any hints


----------



## PhilK (Oct 30, 2007)

Was it Fight Club


----------



## Duke (Oct 30, 2007)

Bingo.
Although, not a true "quote" since Tyler types it on a screen


----------



## PhilK (Oct 30, 2007)

Close enough mate hahaha

"Young Tammy, Baby Dale, the twins Bill and Jill, Little Chunky, and poor sweet Amelia all vanished without a trace"

Don't Google it!


----------



## firedragon (Oct 30, 2007)

why not


----------



## slim6y (Oct 31, 2007)

Sounds like a kiddie flick Philk... arrrrg... i wished I'd paid more attention when I took my daughter to the movies!


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 31, 2007)

Bloody Rugrats


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 31, 2007)

"Well a sure and steady hand did this. This ain't no squirrelly amateur. This is the work of a salty dog. You can tell by the cleanliness of the carnage. Now a kill-crazy rampage though it may be, all the colors are kept within the lines. If you was a moron, you could almost admire it."


----------



## PhilK (Oct 31, 2007)

Earl McGraw, Kill Bill Volume 1.


----------

